# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Phuket / Patong-Karneval vom 15. - 21.12.2009

## Bagsida

*Phuket / Patong-Karneval vom 15. - 21.12.2009*

In Patong / Phuket findet vom 15.-21.12.2009 der "Phuket-Karneval" mit div. Events statt :

*"Patong Carnival plans announced

PATONG, PHUKET: 
Plans for this year’s Patong Carnival are starting to take shape, with entertainment 
set to include shadow puppetry, Northern Thai drumming and a host of Thai musicians 
of various genres.

The event sponsor, Beer Chang, is spending more than 40 million baht to ensure there 
are plenty of famous names on the bill for the festival, which takes place from December 15 to 21.

Details of the event were revealed yesterday at a Patong Municipality meeting chaired by Mayor Pian Keesin.

Mr Sumrit Lureeraphan, trade marketing director of Thai Beverage Public Co Ltd 
(which manufactures Beer Chang) and Mr Kobkiat Sangwanich CEO of the GMM Grammy 
record company were also present.

The English-language slogan for the festival will be: ‘Thai celebration so impressive you’ll never forget’.

Mr Kobkiat said the organizers expected a massive turnout for the festival, which would be a 
big boost for Patong’s economy.

This year a nang talung Southern Thai shadow puppet play and the klong sabatchai dancing 
drummers will feature on the bill.

“We want this carnival to be more than just a music festival, so there will be traditional shows 
as well as concerts,” Mr Kobkiat said.

Various Thai rock, pop, hip-hop and reggae bands are expected to perform on the main stage, 
which will be erected on the football field next to Loma Park on the Patong beach road.

Thai reggae star Zom Ammara, made famous by the single ‘Playgirl’, will be one of the biggest draws.

“The best kind of music for beaches is reggae. Zom Ammara was one of the best entertainers 
at ‘Chang World Reggae 2009’ at Bang Saen beach in October this year,” Mr Kobkiat said.

Besides the main stage, there will be DJs playing music on a second stage next to the police 
box at the end of Soi Bangla.

There will be a further three mini-stages along the beach, with folk music, games and 
traditional performances. *  "

Quelle: *Phuket-Gazette* 

Bagsida

----------

